# For AGR, one redemption or two?



## crescent2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Another question: If I go from Denver to Davis (or maybe to Emeryville) on the CZ, and from Davis (or EMY) to Los Angeles on the very next CS, is that one AGR redemption, or two? If it's two, I'm gonna scream.

There is an overnight layover, but only because the next CS doesn't come until the next morning. I can't find any info on either amtrak's or AGR's websites about this. Is this as iffy, depending on the agent, as some posts indicate the number-of-zones thing is? Thanks once again!

PS-- Although I probably won't, could I add a portion of the next (Sun, Wed, or Fri) Sunset Limited out of LAX to that, without its being another redemption?


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 24, 2012)

If your goal is specifically to ride on the CS between the Bay area and LAX, then yes, you'd be looking at two separate redemptions unless

you can manage to talk the AGR call center agent to override the system. There's been mixed reports of success in doing that on other

itineraries that involve an overnight-at-your-own-expense connection.

However, if your goal is specifically to get from Denver to LAX using Amtrak, that is definitely a one-zone award. You will either be routed

from DEN-Raton via Thruway bus and on to LAX via the Southwest Chief, or from DEN-Sacramento on the CZ and then San Joaquin to

Bakersfield and Thruway bus to LAX.

Since Amtrak already offers two options of getting from Denver to LAX without an overnight layover en route, I think you'll have a harder

time convincing an agent to override the system and allow the CZ-->CS connection. But it never hurts to try.


----------



## roadman3313 (Oct 24, 2012)

I once looked at a trip from EMY->DEN->LAX (via Raton) and it was made clear that anything with an over night stay would be considered to be two seperate redemptions. I know there have been exceptions but as stated above, since there is a direct option without an overnight layover that is the primary one that will show up for them when you call. Depending on the price your best alternative may be to redeem for the segment from DEN -> DAV and pay for DAV -> LAX. I have done this before both for coach and a roomette and if you get a low bucket it won't put you back too much. As there is no overnight portion (assuming regular operations) on the DAV->LAX segment the price is rather reasonable more often than not if booked in advance. Coach is an option if you would like to pay for your meals as I assume most of your time would be spent in the Sightseer lounge. If you'd like to experience the Pacific Parlour Car then roomettes often run for about double the price of the rail fare (at low bucket to avoid quoting any prices).

You may be lucky and be able to snag it all for one redemption but most likely you'd be routed through Raton, NM.

An Alternative might be to try traveling a different route if you are looking at a one redemption trip... If you take the Thurway Bus from DEN to the Southwestern Chief in Raton, NM and then go to LAX to connect to the Coast Starlight Northbound. There is about a 2hr. 10 min. layover at LAX if the train is on time. Not sure if they would allow that redemption but there would be no overnight stay and you could in theory take the train as far north as Seattle.

Another thought would be if you used Amtrak California Services... Take the CZ from DEN->DAV and then the Capitol Corridor from DAV->SJC, Amtrak Thruway from SJC->SLO, and the Pacific Surfliner from SLO->LAX. That trip will still see all of the Ocean Scenery, however you will not have a dining car or sleeping accomodations, though the trip will be during the daytime. It would still be the standard redemption for the CZ depending on your accomodation but only using the special corridor redemption amount instead of the full coach redemption for the 2nd portion from DAV->LAX. From personal experience that Thruway segment from SJC->SLO is not bad and it is only 4 hours with a 15 minute meal break in King City.

Again... not your original plan but just some alternatives depending on how many points you may have available to use.


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, and let me bang my head against the wall!  After reading how many here have traveled zillions of miles on the one or two zone redemptions, I was hoping these two segments would be one redemption.

I'm hoping someone can come up with a good alternative for a single redemption. I should supply more info, though, to explain what I'd like to do and what's important/not important to me.

I really don't care whether or not I go to LAX. I do want to take the CZ from Denver to Davis (or possibly to Emeryville, haven't quite made up my mind which) in order to see the Rockies and the other CZ scenery. That was the original purpose for the trip, so I don't want to change the CZ part. Since it is cost prohibitive to do a CZ round trip, I thought I might as well see some of the Pacific coast while I'm out that way; therefore, the reason for the CS part. So, LAX isn't important, but I do want to see the "coastal" scenery, and I need to wind up in a location that's easy to fly nonstop back to Atlanta. I would greatly prefer not to transfer to a bus; this trip is purely for the scenery and train ride. I don't have to stay in Davis, but from posts here, it seems to be a safe and pleasant place, easy to walk around in. At this point it looks like I will be traveling solo. I'm a woman in my 60's, so safe location is a big factor. I've never traveled very far solo, so I want to keep it simple and keep transfers to a minimum.

I'm not totally opposed to using AGR for the CZ, and paying for the CS. To use AGR for the CS would take too many additional points. I would prefer a roomette on the CS, for the included meals, the privacy when wanted, and the use of the PPC. But of course I was hoping to do one of the infamous longer redemptions I've read about here!

Is there another location other than LAX that could be listed for my final destination that would "require" taking the CS (or another train that has good daylight coastal views)? It sounds like what prevents doing only one redemption is because there are so many other ways to get from Davis (or Emeryville) to LAX other than taking the CS. I appreciate any suggestions anyone would like to offer. Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 25, 2012)

Consider this for a One Zone Redemption: Fly (a Four Letter Word ! :giggle: ) to Denver, spend the night! A One Zone Redemption in a Roomette (15,000 Points, 14,250 if you have the AGR MC for a 5% Rebate in Points)from Denver to SAC on the CZ#5/ CS#14 from SAC-PDX or SEA, spend the night and then Fly Home! If you wanted to use a 2 Zone Roomette redemption,(20,000 Points/19,000 if you have the AGR MC, only 5,000 more) you could go on from PDX on the EB#28 to CHI, then spend a night and Fly home from there! The CS has great scenery from Mt. Shasta in Northern California to PDX and on up to SEA, especially when there is Snow in the Mountains!

This would give you Three of the Best Amtrak Trains, the Zephyr, the Starlight and the Builder!

PLease feel free to ask questions here, lots of great info on this site as youve found, Most of it is even True! :lol:


----------



## Ispolkom (Oct 25, 2012)

crescent2 said:


> After reading how many here have traveled zillions of miles on the one or two zone redemptions, I was hoping these two segments would be one redemption....
> 
> Since it is cost prohibitive to do a CZ round trip, I thought I might as well see some of the Pacific coast while I'm out that way; therefore, the reason for the CS part. So, LAX isn't important, but I do want to see the "coastal" scenery,


That's the problem. If you want one AGR award, you have the choice of the California Zephyr, or of the Coast Starlight along the Pacific coast. You can go for mileage, or you can pick routes you want, but rarely can you do both. Me, I like riding the train, so I usually go for the mileage.

For what it's worth, I'm hoping to eventually ride the Coast Starlight (or the Pacific Surfliner) along the Pacific coast on a non-foggy day. I'll admit that I've only had three bites at that apple.


----------



## roadman3313 (Oct 26, 2012)

I learned that as well... I live in the Bay Area and ride along the coast via CS/PS train/bus/combo a lot. I wanted to check out some other spots so I looked at EMY->DEN->LAX or vice versa. Didn't work out as there would be an overnight stay... drove up to Portland... took the Cascades to be in the Talgo trainset from PDX->SEA and then did the CS from SEA->OXN (where my friend who was travelling with me lives). Took the PS->Coastal Bus overnight back to the Bay Area.

Either/Or makes it difficult to choose but I find if there is a way to use a Corridor train such as taking the CZ from DEN-EMY and then the CC->Coastal Bus->PS the next day you save on the points because you will still see most of the same scenery plus some nice things and towns as well on the 4 hour connecting bus while only adding the points for a Special Corridor redemption.

Unfortunetly it is a choice but it still can be a great deal... not the original plan but still a nice trip none-the-less. But Corridor Trains can be a great help especially in California (and the Cascades rout up north!)


----------



## amamba (Oct 26, 2012)

Do the CZ to Emeryville and then do the CS from Emeryville to SEA. You will see some beautiful mountain scenery on the CS as you north through Klamath Falls, etc. I found it breathtaking!

Or, could you fly to LAX from Denver? Then do the CS north along the coast to hte CZ back to Denver? Does that routing not work?


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I'm unfamiliar with the alternate trains so I'll take a look at those. Really not wanting to do the bus but it might be worth it. Are the Corridor trains fewer AGR points? I've never used AGR before so I don't know the fine points.

I'm sure the CS scenery is outstanding heading north from EMY, but I'd miss the Pacific coast (I think?). I'd love to get a glimpse of the coastline.

I'll be flying out of ATL, so if I flew ATL to LAX instead of to DEN, and took the CS north to Emeryville (or possibly to Davis) to get on the CZ to DEN (the reverse of what I've been looking to do), would that be only one redemption? If so, Amamba, you're a genius! 

Any disadvantages (re scenery, daylight hours, or anything else) to doing the trip in that direction? At some point early in my questioning, someone advised that the westbound CZ was better than the eastbound. ?? Thanks!


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Uh-oh. I just looked at the timetables for the CS and CZ again, and taking the route in reverse doesn't look like it would work. The northbound CS gets into Emeryville and Davis fairly late at night (10 to 11 ish), and the eastbound CZ leaves the next morning around 9 or 10ish. So, that's almost an overnight, but not enough time to actually do an overnight in a practical sense. I would barely get to a hotel before I'd have to leave again even if the train was on time. Drat! Or am I missing something here?

I haven't looked at the alternate trains yet. Which ones have the best views of the coast in daylight hours, and between which two points? Thanks all!!


----------



## tomfuller (Oct 26, 2012)

Sacramento is your connection point for the CS, CZ and the SJ. When I'm spending a night in Sacramento, it is at the HI Hostel at 10th & H Sts. You can easily rent a car in the city or take the YOLO bus out to the airport for a rental car when the city rental car agencies are closed.


----------



## roadman3313 (Oct 26, 2012)

For a Corridor Train the Pacific Surfliner is a great alternative if you still would like to travel the coast. It does involve an Amtrak California bus connection but the connection is part of the Corridor trip and "Guarenteed" by Amtrak. Think of Amtrak California as it's own Corridor Amtrak network combining buses and trains to complete it. The segment of the Pacific Surfliner from San Luis Obispo on south is the same as the Coast Starlight.

If you do this option be sure to take the train that originates in San Luis Obispo midday (if traveling south). You can go to Amtrak.com and look at the Pacific Surfliner timetable and it will show you all the options from Sac/Davis/Emeryville (Capitol Corridor) to the Coastal Bus (Nice Scenery off Highway 101) to the Pacific Surfliner. Just look at the last two pages I believe. The redemption rate for a Special Corridor Train is much lower than for a Reserved Coach train. All of the Amtrak California Routes are covered under the Special Corridor Train redemption umbrella as well as most of the connecting Thruway services.

The Coastal Bus service is travelled by young and old, new and seasoned travellers alike. State Law requires that users of the Amtrak California Bus Network need to purchase the ticket in conjunction with a train trip so it isn't like a Greyhound bus trip either. I've done it many times and never personally had a problem or witnessed one on that route.

So best advice for now... take a look at the Pacific Surfliner schedule. It will show you the Northern California connections, the buses, and the Coast Starlight schedule all on the last two pages. Of course there are more trains on the route but those pages will show you the ones that travel further north up the coast.


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, Tom, but I don't want to rent a car or anything. Just riding the train, and hopefully find a geocache or two near my (safe location/neighborhood) hotel. Really wanted to see a little of the Pacific coast if possible, still looking at the alternates suggested here. Leaning toward Davis; Sacramento doesn't seem as walkable, and someone said there is lots of construction going on near the station and old town. By "walkable," think where your grandmother would want to walk, alone, in an unfamiliar place! 

Thanks, all, for the suggestions. I'm still working on it and trying to be more open minded re the bus.... keep them coming, please.


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks, again, Roadman. Your reply posted while I was typing mine. I will definitely look into the Surfliner. I'm so green at this that I didn't realize it was one of the "Corridor" trains others suggested! Heaven help me....


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

tomfuller said:


> 1351280108[/url]' post='401997']Sacramento is your connection point for the CS, CZ and the SJ. When I'm spending a night in Sacramento, it is at the HI Hostel at 10th & H Sts. You can easily rent a car in the city or take the YOLO bus out to the airport for a rental car when the city rental car agencies are closed.


If you book on line, you'll see only Sacramento (SAC) listed as a connection point. But if you talk to a live agent, you can connect in SAC, Davis (DAV), Martinez (MTZ) or Emeryville going from the CZ to CS. The other direction (CS to CZ), you can connect in SAC, DAV or MTZ.


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 26, 2012)

OK, I've looked at timetables til my eyes are crossed! Checked for weekdays in May and went with Davis for the overnight. This is the alternate that seemed to work best, if I did it correctly:

CZ #5 Den 8:05a Dav 2:44p (next day)

(overnight in Davis)

CC #523 Dav 5:45a SJC 8:38a

Bus #4790 SJC 9:05a SLO 1:10p

PS #790 SLO 1:35p LAX 7:10p

Is this the suggested route?

Original plan:

CZ #5 same as above

(overnight in Davis)

CS #11 Dav 6:50a LAX 9:00p

(could add roomette for $134)

Actually, the fare difference is only $6 or $7, $50ish on either (senior rate) and probably not worth worrying about using AGR. The "alternate" routing gets to LAX a little earlier, but has a very early departure time from Davis (5:45 a.m.), and has the 4 hour bus segment and more connections to make. No diner, no reserved seat except on the bus. Is the scenery significantly better? I'm not seeing the advantage to using the alternate. What am I missing? Thanks for your patience with me!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 26, 2012)

If those are guaranteed connections at both SJC and SLO, I'd say go for it!




Amtrak California busses are much nicer then Greyhound and are only for Amtrak passengers. (The time I rode from OKJ to SBA, there were fewer than 10 on the bus!) and the best scenery on the train going along the coast is south of SLO!


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Jimhudson: I just reread all the posts, and somehow I had missed yours. That sounds like a wonderful trip (CZ/CS/EB), but that may be a little too much of a good thing. I don't know if I want that big a dose of train all at once, or be gone from the dog-child that long. Silly, I know. And I do want to see a little of the Pacific coast, although Mt. Shasta sounds wonderful, too. I am definitely adding that to the mix for consideration; I take forever to make up my mind and will probably change it six times! Thanks much~


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 26, 2012)

Traveler: Thanks! Are the CS and PS train routes the same south of SLO (for the best scenery)? If they are, I'm still not seeing the advantage of making three connections instead of one and using a bus. Can you tell me why you prefer the routing that includes the bus? Thanks!

And I have no idea if they are guaranteed connections or not. The timetable made me dizzy.


----------



## roadman3313 (Oct 27, 2012)

They use the same tracks. Both trips are during the day time. It really depends if you would like to use the extra cost for the Roomette or not. The pricing will be the same at the low bucket rate. The CS price just goes up whereas the connection with the bus generally does not. The Bus connection also is faster and is generally more on time. As you would be taking a liesure trip that may not be an issue. I usually take it to visit on my days off from work so timing has a bit more to do with it.

It breaks up the time on the train a bit too through the middle of the state. Personally, I don't mind the Corridor Trains as I use the wi-fi and get food from the Cafe Car which often is more at my price-point.

You hit the nail on the head with the suggested routing. Gives you the experience of different rail routes all of which are nice. Just depends on preference. In terms of scenery you aren't missing too much in my opinion between San Jose and San Luis Obispo. The train tracks actually parallel Highway 101 for part of that stretch through farm land.

Last reason... I'm at a point where I could reach another AGR Tier from points... so the train, bus, train earns more points than train alone, even if they cost the same price.

I just like the reliability of the Corridor Trains mixed in with connecting bus. Just always seems like you are moving towards your destination. Just pick which one you prefer if you'd be willing to pay. If points were being used I'd say the Corridor combination for sure, especially if points are slim.


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, roadman, this is very, very helpful!

I'm one who is usually good at planning, not so good at actually finding my way through airports, large stations, and such. I've never traveled more than short trips solo. Two optional extra connections done solo make me a little stressed just thinking about it. And I don't mind the all-day train ride so breaking it up isn't a need. That would be much more relaxing to me than worrying about making the two extra connections. Much prefer train over bus, as the train rides and viewing the scenery are actually the sole purpose of this trip.

Earning extra AGR points would be nice but isn't a big factor for me. The only other train trip I have on the list at present is maybe the Adirondack someday. If the CS can be had for around $185 total for a roomette and meals, which is what Amtrak.com showed last night, I will probably just pay for that segment. And coach would be ok, too, since it's not an overnight run, and that was quoted at about $50.

This is probably more appropriate for the main forum, but I'm here so I'll ask. Does the CS usually run late getting into LAX? I'm assuming LAX is such a big station that taxis would always be there waiting for passengers, no matter how late? Is LAX the station I'd need for convenient hotels and the easiest transportation to the airport?

So many questions...Would May be a good time for my trip? What do you consider the optimal time for views on both the CZ and CS? (Someone mentioned fog.) I can be very flexible on my dates of travel.

I appreciate everyone's help with details, suggestions, and things of which I may be unaware.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 27, 2012)

crescent2 said:


> If the CS can be had for around $185 total for a roomette and meals, which is what Amtrak.com showed last night, I will probably just pay for that segment. And coach would be ok, too, since it's not an overnight run, and that was quoted at about $50.
> 
> This is probably more appropriate for the main forum, but I'm here so I'll ask. Does the CS usually run late getting into LAX? I'm assuming LAX is such a big station that taxis would always be there waiting for passengers, no matter how late? Is LAX the station I'd need for convenient hotels and the easiest transportation to the airport?
> 
> ...


May is an Excellent time to be on the Trains anywhere, School isnt out yet, the Weather is Warming, the Rivers and Streams are Flowing, (and the Mudslides/Rain-Flooding etc. is mostly over) and the Flowers are Blooming and the Trees and Vegitation are Green!

Since the CS gets into LAX after Dark the time doesnt really matter upon arriving unless you are catching the Sunset Ltd. If you stay @ the Metro Plaza Hotel its a Block away across the Street but there are plenty of Taxis available @ the Station! As has been said, the Airport Bus runs out of LAX (thru the Tunnel on the other side of the Station)and Phillipes and Mexican and Chinese Resturants surround the Station (Breakfast is included @ the Metro Plaza) and the Station has the Traxx Resturant (very good!) as well as Starbucks, Fast Food Joints etc.

Those are Excellent Prices for the Coast Starlight, Id go with the Roomette which includes three meals and the PPC from Davis to LAX! Sounds like youre getting close to Booking , please do it ASAP, Prices go up Rapidly and these Trains Sell Out, they are very Popular!


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, Jim! That was going to be in my next round of questions--how far ahead to book. I haven't moved any HH to AGR yet, guess I should do that today. (I will admit I'm having a bit of trouble moving from the "dreaming/planning" stage to the "I'm really committing to do this!" stage.) Would it be advisable to go ahead and book the CS portion now? If the CZ sleepers weren't available on the correct date (after the AGR points transfer), I guess I could cancel and rebook the CS for another date, assuming there was space on another day? I suppose it would be advisable to go ahead and book the flights asap, too, once the trains are reserved. I think I have enough Amex reward points to take care of the ATL-DEN flight on AirTran, maybe. Unless my trip plans change, I plan to stay at the hotel you suggested, thanks!

I think I've chickened out on the CZ/CS/EB trip, just more than I want to tackle as a newbie solo traveler, and it would be very difficult to come up with enough AGR points for both the CZ and the EB. I would want at least a roomette for the overnights, and am hoping to get a BR, for the private bathroom. I can't imagine a carload of people almost all using those few bathrooms, especially in the morning--putting on make-up, brushing teeth, etc. Seems there would be lines outside the door.

We never traveled Amtrak that involved transfers, only straight to NOL or straight to DC, and we never used AGR points. Thanks for bearing with me, everyone, with my many questions! To you experienced travelers, it must seem that I think I'm planning a mission to Mars.


----------



## calwatch (Oct 27, 2012)

crescent2 said:


> Thanks, Jim! That was going to be in my next round of questions--how far ahead to book. I haven't moved any HH to AGR yet, guess I should do that today. (I will admit I'm having a bit of trouble moving from the "dreaming/planning" stage to the "I'm really committing to do this!" stage.) Would it be advisable to go ahead and book the CS portion now? If the CZ sleepers weren't available on the correct date (after the AGR points transfer), I guess I could cancel and rebook the CS for another date, assuming there was space on another day? I suppose it would be advisable to go ahead and book the flights asap, too, once the trains are reserved. I think I have enough Amex reward points to take care of the ATL-DEN flight on AirTran, maybe. Unless my trip plans change, I plan to stay at the hotel you suggested, thanks!
> 
> I think I've chickened out on the CZ/CS/EB trip, just more than I want to tackle as a newbie solo traveler, and it would be very difficult to come up with enough AGR points for both the CZ and the EB. I would want at least a roomette for the overnights, and am hoping to get a BR, for the private bathroom. I can't imagine a carload of people almost all using those few bathrooms, especially in the morning--putting on make-up, brushing teeth, etc. Seems there would be lines outside the door.


In my experience there is rarely a wait to use the restrooms, especially if you don't mind walking down a flight of stairs. The shower is another story but you can take care of that during the middle of the day or evening. Remember there is no cancellation penalty for sleeper bookings, as long as you are willing to take the E-Voucher credit. Note, however, that since E-Vouchers can only be accepted at staffed stations, that this might be an issue if you live far from an Amtrak station. Also it is unlikely that the CZ sleepers would sell out, because of the number of sleepers available.


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks! I don't live near an Amtrak station, so an e-voucher would be inconvenient. You would think they could be redeemed online in an age that lets you deposit checks by phone. *sigh*

It's good to hear that the sleepers probably won't sell out soon. 

I posted some questions in the main forum. I'd love to hear your comments and suggestions, all. Thanks so much for all the helpful info I've received!


----------



## amamba (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't think I understand what you mean when you say you don't think you have enough points for CZ/CS/EB. Wouldn't that be the same number of points as the other trip?

Also, keep in mind that the exchange rate for HH to AGR is really, really awful and its not feasible to transfer them back the other way. Can you remind me of your final decision for the routing?


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi amamba, and thanks-

I know the HH/AGR exchange rate sounds awful, but in comparing the $ amounts with using HH for hotel exchanges, it's not too far off. (Example: 35,000 HH for a Garden Inn room that's $134 with the AAA rate, another hotel was slightly better but not much, can't recall the numbers on that one. 10,000 HH = 1,500 AGR or $41.50). Apparently, it takes a lot of HH points no matter what the exchange is for. But, I have 193,000+ of them. I almost never stay in hotels, so I'll probably not ever need most of the HH points for anything else. The airline exchange rate is 10,000 HH = 1,000 Skymiles, so that's not good either. I figure it is better to use enough of my HH points for the CZ segment than to have them sitting in my HH account forever.

Since everyone agrees that the CS (southbound) would be a separate redemption in addition to the redemption for the CZ, I thought that a CZ/CS (northbound)/EB trip would be three redemptions! Am I mistaken on that? I had decided to just pay for the CS (southbound) segment, as the fare isn't very expensive, at least at this time.

My plans at present are:

CZ Denver to Davis, (overnight in Davis)-- AGR redemption for a BR or possibly roomette

CS Davis to Los Angeles-- Pay for a roomette (around $185 yesterday)

I posted the trip plans on the regular forum last night to ask if there were potential problems. No replies there yet.

If the CZ/northbound CS/EB would be just one redemption, I might have to seriously rethink doing that! Does anyone know? Thanks so much~


----------



## roadman3313 (Oct 28, 2012)

CZ/Northbound CS/EB (In Portland, OR) would in theory be one redemption as it is one continuous trip with no overnight stop overs. Depending on when you start/end in the zone boundaries you could, in theory, take that trip for the same amount of points you would be using on the CZ trip alone.

Another trip worth considering. For any of the trips you can always call AGR and they will gladly let you know the points that would be required. More often than not when I call they have been quite helpful (and friendly).

Also... if you did that I'd highly suggest the Bedroom as you'd be "living" on trains for 3+ days... I'm sure you would appreciate the in room bathroom/shower...


----------



## crescent2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks once again, roadman!

I just plugged those trains into Amtrak's site, and it showed the trip without any overnight layovers. The first layover (Davis) was over 10 hours, but the second layover (Portland) was only about an hour, unless you waited until the next day (which I'm guessing would require a new redemption). Would the 1-hour connection be guaranteed? Doesn't seem like enough cushion for a long distance train arrival. ??

Yes, I would definitely want a BR!

At which station would I end, in order to keep this a one-zone redemption and be near a major airport from which I could fly non-stop back to ATL? I would not want to miss the best EB scenery, as that's the only reason for making the trip, so it would need to be past that. Thanks a million~


----------



## calwatch (Oct 28, 2012)

The one hour connection in Portland is guaranteed. The caveat is that if the Coast Starlight is significantly late, you get put on a bus anywhere north of Klamath Falls and they drive you to the connection point. "Significant" being more than two or three hours, from what others have said.

The zone break point on the EB is Wolf Point, but there are no flights there. None of the other cities east of Glacier National Park, like Minot, Grand Forks, or Fargo have direct flights to Atlanta, so you would have to ride all the way into St. Paul. If you can deal with a transfer Minot has a decent amount of flights to Minneapolis where you can connect to Atlanta. Otherwise, you might want to get off the train at one of the smaller towns and catch the train continuing east the next day, to break up your trip a bit. You will get sick of train food by the third day anyway.


----------



## tomfuller (Oct 28, 2012)

If you can get from CHI to MTZ on points you can take the #714 San Joaquin all the way to Hanford and take the 3014 bus from Hanford to Bakersfield and the #5814 bus from BFD to LAX. You will get to LAX hours before the Coast Starlight arrives even though you left Martinez after the CS left.

The cost for this train-bus-bus combo is less than $70

I sent you a friend request on GC dot com with a message.


----------



## roadman3313 (Oct 28, 2012)

calwatch said:


> The one hour connection in Portland is guaranteed. The caveat is that if the Coast Starlight is significantly late, you get put on a bus anywhere north of Klamath Falls and they drive you to the connection point. "Significant" being more than two or three hours, from what others have said.
> 
> The zone break point on the EB is Wolf Point, but there are no flights there. None of the other cities east of Glacier National Park, like Minot, Grand Forks, or Fargo have direct flights to Atlanta, so you would have to ride all the way into St. Paul. If you can deal with a transfer Minot has a decent amount of flights to Minneapolis where you can connect to Atlanta. Otherwise, you might want to get off the train at one of the smaller towns and catch the train continuing east the next day, to break up your trip a bit. You will get sick of train food by the third day anyway.


Another option would be to end your AGR redemption at Wolf Point and purchase a ticket from Wolf Point to the location you'd like to end your journey. As stated though before, there are very few major cities on the route after leaving the West until you get toward Chicago. It is a great value on the redemption but a little bit more tricky in terms of returning via plane.


----------

